# Dollymix Quad



## SARAHluvsMAC (Feb 19, 2007)

I know its an asia exclusive but does anyone have a displayer picture of it? I wanna see what it looks like...


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Feb 19, 2007)

I wish I could get a CP for this


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 19, 2007)

I know i need a cp too. this quad sounds really cute.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Feb 19, 2007)

Damn all this cuteness!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## LindseySullivan (Feb 19, 2007)

This weekend was the lunar newyear and we're locked on the base all week for an exercise.  I wonder if there will be any left when I can go down to the mac store again


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 19, 2007)

oooo i heard about this too! hoping to get my hands on these babies when they reach my humble shores! weee!


----------



## kellis84 (Feb 19, 2007)

AWWWW i wanna see!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it sounds so pretty.... maybe somehow I can get it... i just had my first big haul ( well for me it was big) buying a lot from Barbie loves MAC... n i'm still on a buying high .... lol


----------



## oblivion (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah i hope singapore gets this.. i can't wait to see pics of this.


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 19, 2007)

This collection sounds so lovely...

*cries in my coffee*


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 19, 2007)

I want to see it too!  I know I want it anyway though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 19, 2007)

I bet this will be expensive on eBay... I better start saving up!!


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 19, 2007)

I want I want I want!  I really hope I can score one in HK when I go...ack!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Feb 19, 2007)

Hawaii is considered Asian market i think so maybe we can all do a send sale from there...


----------



## lemurian (Feb 19, 2007)

^^ I had no idea... so does that mean that they have the Lightful collection, too?  And are the retail prices the same as the mainland?


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm not sure my trainer just told me that yesterday so I haven't looked into it yet


----------



## crunchiee (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah..cant wait to see the quads though im not into pink eyeshadows these days hehe..cant wait for sgp to have the quads though or at least to get a peek at the quads first hehehe


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 19, 2007)

I hope there are pics of this floating around soon....


----------



## Shawna (Feb 19, 2007)

I can't even find a description........Anyone?  I love pinks if that's what it is.


----------



## Makeuplovingal (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_I can't even find a description........Anyone? I love pinks if that's what it is._

 

Here you go. The description for this quad is in the Barbie Loves MAC color story...

*Dollymix* Eyes x 4 [asia] (LE) 

Cuddle - Soft beigy peach with gold pearlized pgiments (satin) 
Playful - Midtone pink with gold pearlized pigments (veluxe pearl) 
Warm me, girl - Mid tone brick brown with chunky silver (lustre) 
Nearly night - Mid tone frosted lilac grey (satin)


----------



## Shawna (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeuplovingal* 

 
_Here you go. The description for this quad is in the Barbie Loves MAC color story...

*Dollymix* Eyes x 4 [asia] (LE) 

Cuddle - Soft beigy peach with gold pearlized pgiments (satin) 
Playful - Midtone pink with gold pearlized pigments (veluxe pearl) 
Warm me, girl - Mid tone brick brown with chunky silver (lustre) 
Nearly night - Mid tone frosted lilac grey (satin) 
_

 
Aww, crap,  now I want that too.


----------



## Katgirl625 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm confused that there's another e/s called "playful" but the description is different.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Peaches (Feb 19, 2007)

Is this out yet?


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 19, 2007)

I think the Barbie Loves MAC collection is only out in the US, and worldwide in March. This quad should be released along with Barbie Loves MAC.

I think.


----------



## ben (Feb 19, 2007)

Once it's released you'll be able to see pictures on the Mac site. All you need to do change which site you view. To do that scroll down to the bottom of the home page and click on 'Country Chooser,' then select either Korea or Japan.


----------



## uopgirlie (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 

 
_^^ I had no idea... so does that mean that they have the Lightful collection, too?  And are the retail prices the same as the mainland?_

 
Retail was the same as California when I visited last summer! =D  And I think their tax was cheaper than where I'm from (8%)...


----------



## rainbow (Feb 20, 2007)

not sure if it is available in Singapore as yet but i dont mind helping with CP. just that MAC products are generally abit more costly in Singapore then in US. eg. each quad cost SGD59.


----------



## mrs.threadgill (Feb 20, 2007)

barbie collection is already out in korea and almost everything is sold out


----------



## cherrycola (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katgirl625* 

 
_I'm confused that there's another e/s called "playful" but the description is different.

Any thoughts on this?_

 
I thought it would be the same Playful.. Hmmm. 

But I definitely like the sound of this quad. The colours sound totally wearable. I'm definitely getting it since I've skipped every single quad since Sundressing!

And I wouldn't mind helping with a couple of CPs, too


----------



## Risser (Feb 20, 2007)

I have pre-ordered a dollymix quad, it will be released with Barbie loves MAC on March 1st in TW. This quad is exclusive for MAC counters in SOGO and Taipei MAC.


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrs.threadgill* 

 
_barbie collection is already out in korea and almost everything is sold out_

 
I just went to the Korean MAC website, and it's not online yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you seen the quad?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_Hawaii is considered Asian market i think so maybe we can all do a send sale from there..._

 
Does anyone know how much a send sale would cost?


----------



## ailin (Feb 21, 2007)

i can't wait to see this quad!
i've got someone to help me get this with a cp, and i'm excited!!!


----------



## Janice (Feb 21, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder, please keep all CP requests in the appropriate forum. Want Ads, Wishlists & CP Requests.


----------



## Risser (Feb 24, 2007)

I tried to find some info about dollymix quad and barbie loves MAC collection from Korean websites. The barbie collection will be released on March without dollymix quad. (link)

Other info about MAC barbie coll. of Korea :
1.The voguegirl event with MAC in Korea (link)
2.Beauty news on Yahoo!Korea (link)

I feel distracted, Korean is not easy to assimilate for me.


----------



## cherrycola (Feb 25, 2007)

The Dollymix quad is already available at the duty free counter at Singapore's airport! I hope they'll still be in stock when I go for my vacation on March 9.


----------



## geeko (Feb 25, 2007)

It's out at DFS airport in SG...one of the girls in another forum i frequent happened to buy an extra and wanted to let go of it..so i paid her the $$$. Now i'm waiting for her to come back to Singapore next week so that i can get the quad from her


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 25, 2007)

Any pictures yet??


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 25, 2007)

Any news of the quad coming out in Hong Kong or Japan?


----------



## cherrycola (Feb 25, 2007)

It seems that the Playful in the quad is the same colour as Playful in the single e/s, but the texture is Veluxe Pearl instead of Satin.

JH: hey there, I recognise you from CC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you are SO not a makeup newbie!


----------



## burkle (Feb 26, 2007)

Just received a reply from MAC Japan CS. The quad will be sold exclusively at Isetan department stores in Japan starting Wednesday 7 March! Yippee!


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burkle* 

 
_Just received a reply from MAC Japan CS. The quad will be sold exclusively at Isetan department stores in Japan starting Wednesday 7 March! Yippee!_

 
Soooooooo sweeettt!  I'll be in Japan till the 8th!  Dollymix quad you are mine!  *maniacal laugh*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 27, 2007)

Just to let everyone know, risser put up a swatch of the dollymix quad in the swatch request section


----------



## caroni99 (Mar 1, 2007)

The Dolly Mix quad will be available for sale at the Bay in Toronto (Queen St & Bloor) on March 8th.

The lady at the counter at the Queen St Bay said it will be available for sale EVERYWHERE as of March 8th so I think everyone should check their local counters. I have not checked with other Bay counters.

It may just be the Bay in Canada as the free standing stores will not be getting the quad and as it has been stated before it is NOT part of the Barbie Loves MAC collection-it is it's own separate release.

HTH


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caroni99* 

 
_The Dolly Mix quad will be available for sale at the Bay in Toronto (Queen St & Bloor) on March 8th.

The lady at the counter at the Queen St Bay said it will be available for sale EVERYWHERE as of March 8th so I think everyone should check their local counters. I have not checked with other Bay counters.

It may just be the Bay in Canada as the free standing stores will not be getting the quad and as it has been stated before it is NOT part of the Barbie Loves MAC collection-it is it's own separate release.

HTH_

 
If it's going to be at the Bay, does that mean Nordstroms too?  Hmmm, might have to call and find out!

BTW, how much are quads in Canadian Dollars?  I have a friend there who might be able to get me one... hmmm!


----------



## caroni99 (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_If it's going to be at the Bay, does that mean Nordstroms too?  Hmmm, might have to call and find out!

BTW, how much are quads in Canadian Dollars?  I have a friend there who might be able to get me one... hmmm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm pretty sure they are $42.50 CDN


----------



## heatherbear03 (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh I want one so bad!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Isn't there a way to order over seas exclusives for us in the US?


----------



## meihwa (Mar 8, 2007)

The Quad is now out in Hong Kong, confirmed by my cousin.  She said it is not really promoted, so unless you know it is to be expected, the customer coming in off the streets would not about it.  There are great, detailed swatches posted of the actual quad if you want to see what it looks like compared to other MAC colors.  So pretty!!


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 9, 2007)

Any chance they will come to the US? On the other thread, a girl said they were sold in New Zealand too!


----------



## burkle (Mar 9, 2007)

Pic from Isetan Japan's website.  Can't wait to pick it up tomorrow!


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 11, 2007)

wow that looks awesome..nice wearable colors


----------



## Holly (Mar 11, 2007)

I <3 my dollymix quad! I'm so happy there was one at the Bay in Edmonton. My favourite colours are Cuddle and Warm me, girl. Soooooooo good


----------



## Cocktail_party (Mar 12, 2007)

ajsljffgjjghkj I am SO hitting up my Bay counter this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Even if I don't end up getting it, I must see it in person.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 13, 2007)

The Bay Queen St (Yonge St? I don't know Toronto well enough..) shipped me a Dollymix Quad (called last Thursday, already got it today)! They just charged me an extra $6 to ship it to Manitoba.


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 15, 2007)

Has anyone else seen these anywhere else? I'm still hoping these will somehow pop up in TX! *sigh*


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's a few pictures of my Quad, excuse the bad quality I stink at taking photos, haha.

It really is a beautiful Quad, Im so glad it was released here, even if I did have to pay $92 NZD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

*(Clickable Thumbnails)*


----------



## haseena (Mar 15, 2007)

Pictures of the Dollymix Quad:














Please do not re-publish or repost the pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------

